# Digital guage isseus



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi i was woundering if any one could help me with me guage problem. My 89 240 has a digital guage with a HUD and the HUD comes on when ever it feel like it, and the digital guage dosent read any thing accept a buch of parallel lines running across the display. My other lights dont work either like my dash lights. Any info appriciated. Also wondering if i can convert my dash to analog spedometer. Thanks.


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

gotcha covered, courtesy once again of the n ico articles:



Ni coclub.com said:


> How to: Repair 240sx digital speedometer with HUD.
> 
> By: Aaron Longenecker
> 
> ...


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

Ni coclub.com said:


> CLUSTER REMOVAL:
> There are several plastic moldings that must be removed to get to the gauge cluster. The molding that holds the headlight switches, etc., is the most difficult part. Remove all of the screws that hold it in place. The switches in that molding, to the left of the steering wheel, can remain in the molding. The switches on the right side need to be popped out of the molding. I had to get into a position so that I could see behind the molding and I used a flat bladed driver to push on the lower locking tab of each switch. Push the tab up toward the switch. The bottom of the switch will push out when the tab clears the molding. There is just enough cable to allow you to unplug the switch from the outside of the molding.
> 
> Once the switches have been removed from the right side, the steering column must be lowered to make room to remove the molding. There are 2 lower nuts and 2 upper bolts that secure the column. Once the column is loose, lower it only enough to get the molding out, block it to hold it there. Now, the molding around the cluster can be pulled out and swung to the left of the wheel. It can hang there on the wires.
> ...


seriously, its a wealth of info over there.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theres a wealth of info over here too.  
thanks for helping though. keep adding to this place instead of promoting nico all the time and everyone benefits.


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

i would if i could w/o stealing info from other sites  im not trying to promote any one site, that just happens to be where the info i know would help resides atm. 

no worries, though, im currently tearing through my 92 coupe project, and everything i do will be documented and posted on all the sites im active on  including this one. hope that helps!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats all good. im on several sites as well and im a big contributor on only a couple of them - this one that i moderate on and another where im an OT whore, lol. i prefer this site for actual info and to help people fix their cars on their own. i prefer this site as well because what you do here gets noticed. i dont feel like just another anonymous member. 
feel free to contribute and use the search function often. theres a ton of info here - you just have to look.


----------



## 94 LE pusher (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks alot for the info guys. I am going to start on it on the weekend.


----------

